# Wellbutrin/stop smoking side effects /Depression



## activistfatgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey y'all. I feel awkward posting this, but I think it's better that I do than continue as I am (not talking to anyone!)

I'm struggling with suddenly very severe depression symptoms and its terrifying. I do have a history of depression, though I've only had a few actual "depressive episodes" that I would say were acute in the last 8 years. I do not take anti-depressants. I mostly manage by being kind to myself, avoiding stress, trying to "work through it." Mostly, it's mild enough that I can ignore it/pretend I don't have it/be in denial. 

I recently quit smoking (woot 28 days if i forgive the few I had when I slipped up mid month!) and have been on a generic form of Wellbutrin for about 10 days. Wellbutrin has helped cut the desire for cigarettes. Problem is that I also have no desire for anything, and it's all been a very rapid descent. I don't know how much I want to talk about specific symptoms as I don't want to upset anyone (nor myself), but the biggest symptom is massive confusion / memory problems. This is a common symptom of D, but I've never had it like this. I can't think straight. I also can't control my thoughts and my mind races. I'm not sleeping well, and I feel almost constantly panicked. A good example is how long this post is taking me. I stared at "descent" for awhile, still not sure if it's the right word. My thoughts are foggy.

I'm going back to the DR. ASAP to talk about this, and follow up about going into counseling/psych eval. I think that possibly my smoking has covered up my more major depressive symptoms.

The other possibility (or certainly can be a combo) is trying to figure out if it could be the medicine itself. Does anyone have any experience on wellbutrin? I don't even know how anti-depressants work. I imagine that some people react very poorly to them. 

Pretty sad to have an anti-depressant make you depressed, but again, I'm not sure.

Anyways, this is hard stuff. I can't wait to feel well again. I'm pretty awesome, and it sucks to feel like that's an untruth.

ETA: basic internet research shows that I have a more elevated version of common side effects for this medicine. Some people are given tranquilizers, but screw that! I find it VERY frustrating that my dr. can give me a prescription and NEVER talk about symptoms and get a second pill to counteract the first. Callin' tomorrow and I may lower the dose or see if I should stop it all together.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats on your 28 days as a non-smoker. 

Obviously, you know that you need to see your doctor. Hopefully, you already have. I've taken Wellbutrin for years, but have never experienced an increase in depression. I know that it happens, though. I know of someone who started having seizures after taking Wellbutrin ... it's a documented but extremely rare side effect. It sounds like your depression is sudden onset, with no discernible cause. Definitely ... see your doctor! 


From the Wellbutrin website: 
*Additionally, the progression of major depression is associated with a worsening of symptoms and/or the emergence of suicidal thinking or behavior in both adults and children, whether or not they are taking antidepressants. Individuals being treated with Wellbutrin and their caregivers should watch for any change in symptoms or any new symptoms that appear suddenlyespecially agitation, anxiety, hostility, panic, restlessness, extreme hyperactivity, and suicidal thinking or behaviorand report them to the doctor immediately. Be especially observant at the beginning of treatment or whenever there is a change in dose.*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 29, 2008)

I take Wellbutrin and have for almost a year. I have had no side effects but I think I need a higher dose as I am also pretty damn depressed since we had to put our dog down.

See your doctor and I wish you well. Depression can be debilitating.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I've been off and on Wellbutrin (on prior to WLS, off until my daughter emotionally imploded and now back on just because it seems easier) with no side effects. The racing mind thing unfortunately can happen with antidepressants so I'm glad you're going to see your doctor. And yes, antidepressants can make your symptoms worse, so again, I'm glad you're going to see someone.

It could just be that Wellbutrin isn't the drug for you; that's frustrating, but okay, because there are LOTS of other drugs out there to choose from and they can keep trying until they find one that works on YOUR chemistry.

And yes, I agree with Traci, congratulations on not smoking! That's marvelous!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, y'all. I appreciate the responses. Looking forward to going to the dr. I feel okay today but still symptomatic. 

It helps to know someone's listening, even if y'all haven't had this experience.


----------



## Jes (Jan 29, 2008)

If you have any underlying mood (cycling up and down) disorders, a quickly-written depression Rx can flip you right into a manic or hypomanic episode. That sounds like it fits what you're describing, though I'm no doctor, and probably shouldn't even be posting this in the first place. It's not a good place to be, and I hope your Dr. agrees and suggests you titrate yourself right off the medication.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 29, 2008)

Jes said:


> If you have any underlying mood (cycling up and down) disorders, a quickly-written depression Rx can flip you right into a manic or hypomanic episode. That sounds like it fits what you're describing, though I'm no doctor, and probably shouldn't even be posting this in the first place. It's not a good place to be, and I hope your Dr. agrees and suggests you titrate yourself right off the medication.



I totally hear this, and it's on the list of possibilities to check out. I'm pretty hopeful that this is run-of-the-mill anxiety triggered by the med - NOT any form of mania. (Love that anxiety is run of the mill to me!)

Can I just say that I HATE my clinic. I just called describing symptoms and first the nurse was saying that they could get me in on the 11th. They're going to call me back hopefully with something sooner, but it's so ridiculous. Long live advocating for ourselves deeply and strongly.


----------



## Jes (Jan 29, 2008)

you might consider taking yourself off it. Not b/c you're shitty with compliance or self medicating or any of it, but after 10 days, it's not like you need 4 months to take yourself off, and you can keep that appt. and say to your doctor: this didn't work, I didn't want to take it another 2 weeks b/c the resutls were THAT bad and so what's plan B?

My doc has been very comfortable with me going up or down, because I'm good with compliance and know myself and know what's normal and therapeutic and what is NOT.

this sounds like a NOT to you and not the sort of 'i have a headache' side effect thing people talk about. It sounds a bit like the 'i wanted to kill myself after i started taking it' thing.

So. Consider just going down half a pill every other day 'til you're not on it. What can that hurt? Seriously. If it's right for you, you'll get back on it come the 11th.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2008)

AFG, the warning labels on the Wellbutrin I'm taking say to consult your doctor before discontinuing or reducing your dosage. I am taking Wellbutrin SR; I know that there are different formulations, so can't be sure if the same applies to you.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2008)

I take Wellbutrin SR and have had little to no side effects at all. I do seem to have trouble remembering things once in a while, but nothing to really be alarmed about. 

I took Lexapro prior to Wellbutrin and had no problems with it at all. 

Good luck... I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Pink (Jan 29, 2008)

I have pretty strong feelings about Wellbutrin as my husband was on it for quite a while. He did quit smoking but the side effects were similar to what you have posted and gradually became more severe. They continued after he stopped taking the meds but in my heart I feel wellbutrin triggered some things that were already present and magnified them. I won't get into his whole history on here but if you would like to message me I can discuss more.
I hope you check in with your doc as soon as you can.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, y'all. Feeling a bit exposed, but I will say I had a frustrating convo w/ my clinic and they won't get me in until Feb 11 even after I explained everything and when I asked if I could taper off, I got a irresponsible answer.

You can guess who's getting a new doctor post haste.

:doh:

Pink, thanks for posting. I'm thinking about what you said.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 30, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hey y'all. I feel awkward posting this, but I think it's better that I do than continue as I am (not talking to anyone!)
> 
> I'm struggling with suddenly very severe depression symptoms and its terrifying. I do have a history of depression, though I've only had a few actual "depressive episodes" that I would say were acute in the last 8 years. I do not take anti-depressants. I mostly manage by being kind to myself, avoiding stress, trying to "work through it." Mostly, it's mild enough that I can ignore it/pretend I don't have it/be in denial.
> 
> ...



Activistfatgirl, Yes, quitting smoking can make you depressed. When I quit smoking, I lost my best friend and one of my sources of pleasure. I effectively went into mourning. It took a while for the positive effects of stopping smoking to over-ride the negative effects of stopping, but it did happen. Now, I will never go back to smoking. I still miss the cigs tho. I have been off them for 20 years now.

As to your question about Wellbutrin, I looked up the side effects of taking the drug at the following website http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/wellbutrin.htm

And it too can cause depression - just as you mentioned. Some other unwanted side effects as exactly as you described: (From Side Effects Section)

*From Table 2  Side Effects*
Anxiety
Confusion
Disturbed concentration
Impaired sleep quality
Insomnia

*From Side Effects  Other Events*
Neurological effects - Impaired attention
Neuropsychiatric effects - Depression, memory impairment
Nervous - dream abnormalities


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi guys,

I just want to report back that I took myself off the drug and all the acute symptoms went away. I'm very glad I listened to myself and not my doctor's office on this one. Thanks for helping me think through stuff (especially when I was so confused).

I've still got issues w/ the big D to deal with, but at least I'm not working under the influence of some crazy drug that def. didn't work for me. AND I got off if it before it really got into my system. I'll be able to relax a bit more and wait for my appointment.

Thanks again.


----------



## butch (Jan 31, 2008)

Glad to hear you're feeling better, and sorry about the stuff you've been dealing with. Since I'm in a similar boat, I have nothing to offer, except my hope that you feel non-depressed as soon as possible, and that I'm here if you need anything.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds like you did the right thing. Finding the right antidepressant is completely hit or miss, unfortunately. At least now you know to cross that one off the list.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 31, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just want to report back that I took myself off the drug and all the acute symptoms went away. I'm very glad I listened to myself and not my doctor's office on this one. Thanks for helping me think through stuff (especially when I was so confused).
> 
> ...



Sweets, be caareful coming off this stuff. Stopping abruptly can be very dangerous so please be careful. when I first got on WB it induced a frenzy of anxiety and restlessness that eventuallty went away.  Aside from having an immaculately clean house for a while I didnt have any disturbing symptoms other than the disjointed feeling that was temporary. I explained them to a chemist friend who freaked out and told me I should go to my doctor right away because the WB can produce manic behavior in folks who are bipolar and should not be taken by folks with bipolar disease. Again, the symptoms went away eventually and now I'm back to my old oddly disturbed self, but I don't smoke anymore. 

Another interesting thing: I seem to have less issues with the generic form of the drug than I do from the Wellbutrin straight up. I get severe headaches when I take the brand name version. I take the extended release.


----------

